# Adria Vision 677sp Tyre Pressures



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

My rather feeble (6 page) handbook says nothing about tyre pressures. Does anybody know what they are supposed to be? I'm due to go the France in about 4 weeks and these little details seem important to me. I doubt whether my dealer will know he hasn't been able to anwer any of my other questions. Your help will as always be much appreciated


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

if you have michelin tyres e-mail them see here
with van info ie axel and gross weights tyre size ect 
they then e-mail back the front and back ips 
chapter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hi

Thanks for the email link to Michelin. I always phone them as I did not know email was possible.

They are very helpful.

Russell


----------



## 106464 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi 

I did have a look on friday about the cruise control it was in the renault master handbook not as straight forward as mine so you need the handbook to be able to understand.
Tyre pressure's i will try and find out for you.
Insist on your dealer get you a handbook and find out about tyre pressure's.There's no excuse for this.

Regards
David


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks, I will follow up on all your suggestions. I'm finding this site a mine of information. I'm a former caravanner and each and every caravan I purchased came with a full and detailed handbook. The only area they seemed to fail on was how to jack the 'van up when you got a puncture. Adria seem to have gone miles better than this by providing precious little information at all! If they are going to get better market penetration in the UK they will have to try harder on the customer care front and make the dealers get their acts together. 

However, I mustn't focus on the downside.... I took the Vision out for it's first proper trip this weekend  and we all loved it. It seemed a little strange arriving on site, pulling the handbrake on plugging it in and making a cup of tea!! NO need for those levelling blocks, corner steady winding, queueing to fill up water barrels and connecting up the waste. No temper tantrums - just pure relaxation. This Adria is my ideal van - everything I want it to be..and with such style


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks, I will follow up on all your suggestions. I'm finding this site a mine of information. I'm a former caravanner and each and every caravan I purchased came with a full and detailed handbook. The only area they seemed to fail on was how to jack the 'van up when you got a puncture. Adria seem to have gone miles better than this by providing precious little information at all! If they are going to get better market penetration in the UK they will have to try harder on the customer care front and make the dealers get their acts together. 

However, I mustn't focus on the downside.... I took the Vision out for it's first proper trip this weekend  and we all loved it. It seemed a little strange arriving on site, pulling the handbrake on plugging it in and making a cup of tea!! NO need for those levelling blocks, corner steady winding, queueing to fill up water barrels and connecting up the waste. No temper tantrums - just pure relaxation. This Adria is my ideal van - everything I want it to be..and with such style


----------

